# Rough Iddle. VCDS Newbie. First Scan.



## doitor (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi guys.
I just bought my VAG COM to learn more about my MK5 GTI. The main reasons to buy it where 2 problems: First, I took the car to the local dealership (Mexico) to turn off the DRLs and the managed to turn off the fog lights and couldn't get them to work again. Solved that problem in less than 5 minutes (thank you Ross VCDS).
The second problem is that the car has a rough idle and the check engine light.
This is the first auto scan of the car.
Any help would be appreciated.


Saturday,26,July,2014,16:11:22:62939

VIN: WVWEV71K66W132167 License Plate: 
Mileage: 151170km-93932mi Repair Order: 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 1K (1K0)
Scan: 01 03 08 09 0F 15 16 17 19 1C 25 42 44 46 52 55 56

VIN: WVWEV71K66W132167 Mileage: 151170km/93932miles

00-Steering Angle Sensor -- Status: OK 0000
01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
0F-Digital Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
1C-Position Sensing -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: Malfunction 0010
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06F-907-115-AXX.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 115 B HW: 1K0 907 115 B
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0040 
Revision: --H14--- Serial number: VWZ7Z0F3343189
Coding: 0403010A18070160
Shop #: WSC 08123 444 84955
VCID: 2541171FEC14DD36C75-8070

2 Faults Found:
000256 - Mass Air Flow Sensor (G70) 
P0100 - 004 - Supply Voltage - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 150894 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 0 /min
Load: 0.0 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 54.0°C
Temperature: 42.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1010.0 mbar
Voltage: 12.446 V

008583 - Bank 1; System too Lean at Idle 
P2187 - 004 - - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100100
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 5
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 150907 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 06:18:32

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1095 /min
Load: 14.5 %
Speed: 15.0 km/h
Temperature: 68.0°C
Temperature: 33.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.478 V

Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1K0-907-379-MK60-F.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AA HW: 1K0 907 379 AA
Component: ESP FRONT MK60 0102 
Revision: 00H13001 
Coding: 0021122
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 71E9334F685CC1966BD-8024

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 1K0-907-044.lbl
Part No: 1K0 907 044 BE
Component: ClimatronicPQ35 090 0808 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 6BD521274A702B46511-803E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-23-H.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 Q HW: 3C0 937 049 Q
Component: Bordnetz-SG H46 1501 
Revision: 00H46000 Serial number: 00000002330353
Coding: 078F8F214004150000140000001400000028770B5C0000
Shop #: WSC 27160 993 136669
VCID: 377DCD5746B85FA6659-8062

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K1 955 119 C Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer VW350 013 0402 
Coding: 00063445
Shop #: WSC 27160 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 0F: Digital Radio Labels: 8E0-035-593-SIR.lbl
Part No SW: 8E0 035 593 D HW: 8E0 035 593 D
Component: SDAR SIRIUS H03 0060 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: AUZ4Z7E5014133
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2A5BE423850AF24EEA7-807F

1 Fault Found:
02635 - Tuner Not Enabled/Activated 
000 - -
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 172
Mileage: 149887 km
Time Indication: 0


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1K0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 909 605 P HW: 1K0 909 605 P
Component: 5L AIRBAG VW8R 032 7900 
Revision: 03032000 Serial number: 0038FD04BSXT 
Coding: 0013644
Shop #: WSC 01269 785 00200
VCID: 3979CB6F70AC49D693D-806C

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K0 959 339 D
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 006 0006

Subsystem 2 - Serial number: 6332MSME0D4B5835K

Subsystem 3 - Serial number: 6342MSME0D4D662BR

Subsystem 4 - Serial number: 6352QSME0923471FI

Subsystem 5 - Serial number: 6362QSME086C3C2DY

Subsystem 6 - Serial number: 63727SME0907045F0

Subsystem 7 - Serial number: 63827SME09071444X

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: None
Part No: 1K3 920 972 @
Component: KOMBLINSTRUHENT VDA 4312 
Coding: 0007203
Shop #: WSC 92706 995 119688
VCID: 2C57E23B8FFEEC7E18B-8079

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530-V1.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 F HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: Gateway H10 0120 
Revision: H10 Serial number: 28001061201283
Coding: 7D0F03600F0000
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 2A5BE423850AF24EEA7-807F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: 1Kx-919-xxx-1C.lbl
Part No SW: 1K6 919 879 HW: 1K6 919 879 
Component: Kompass 001 0002 
Revision: 00001000 Serial number: 1225223T184702
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: FDF19F7FA40435F67F5-80A8

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No: 1K6 920 972 E
Component: IMMO VDD 4312 
Shop #: WSC 06402 145 00197
VCID: 3467FA5B57CEB4BE40B-8061

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 701 K
Component: Tuer-SG 024 2375 
Coding: 0001077
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 3663C05341B2A6AE7EF-8063

1 Fault Found:
00928 - Locking Module for Central Locking; Front Driver Side (F220) 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K1 909 144 K
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.5 D06 1701 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 3365F94752C0B386591-8066

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1K0-959-433-MAX.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 AS HW: 1K0 959 433 AS
Component: 02 KSG PQ35 G2 010 0101 
Revision: 00010000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 939006885103281B0904058FB0080A0480A440
Shop #: WSC 00046 412 819200
VCID: 8109E38FD8FC51161BD-80D4

Subsystem 1 - Component: Sounder n.mounted 

Subsystem 2 - Component: NGS n.mounted 

Subsystem 3 - Component: IRUE n.mounted 

1 Fault Found:
01038 - Central Locking Thermal Protection 
000 - - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
 Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 4
Reset counter: 89
Mileage: 150894 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 18:48:23


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 702 K
Component: Tuer-SG 024 2375 
Coding: 0001077
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 377DCD5746B85FA6659-8062

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 1T0-907-357.lbl
Part No: 1T0 907 357 
Component: Dynamische LWR 0003 
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: F4E7BA5B974E74BE00B-80A1

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J503) Labels: 5M0-035-1xx-56.clb
Part No SW: 56D 035 190 A HW: 56D 035 190 A
Component: RCD510USBRVC 001 0003 
Revision: -----001 Serial number: VWZ4Z3N8098140
Coding: 0100042404000B
Shop #: WSC 00078 790 00199
VCID: 224B0C033D3A2A0EA27-8077

4 Faults Found:
01317 - Control Module in Instrument Cluster (J285) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 139
Mileage: 149561 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 09:25:42

01299 - Diagnostic Interface for Data Bus (J533) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 139
Mileage: 149561 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 09:25:42

02873 - Control Module for Back-Up Camera (J772) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 139
Mileage: 149561 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 09:32:35

00849 - S-contact at Ignition/Starter Switch (D) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 86
Mileage: 150866 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 20:03:59


End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## khalaan (Jan 28, 2014)

Fuel filter? Front o2 faulty perhaps?


----------



## stan067 (Feb 25, 2010)

Take a look at LTFT in measuring block 032 what are the % at idle and part load. 
Don't clear codes or they reset. If cleared drive car till light comes on and a long drive.
Post the Fuel trims.
Good Luck


----------



## doitor (Jan 27, 2014)

khalaan said:


> Fuel filter? Front o2 faulty perhaps?


Fuel filter was changes 3 months ago.

J.


----------



## doitor (Jan 27, 2014)

stan067 said:


> Take a look at LTFT in measuring block 032 what are the % at idle and part load.
> Don't clear codes or they reset. If cleared drive car till light comes on and a long drive.
> Post the Fuel trims.
> Good Luck


I get 4.6% (Iddle) and -6.6% (Partial).
But the check engine light hasnt come on again.

J.


----------



## mk4vrsix03 (Mar 7, 2004)

Those values are within spec.. Wait for light to come back and post LTFT. 

What are your STFTs? Block 033. Read them at idle and 2500 rpm. What is happening?


----------



## mk4vrsix03 (Mar 7, 2004)

Have u tried cleaning your mass air flow sensor? The DTC is saying ur car is running lean. Check for any vacuum leaks


----------



## doitor (Jan 27, 2014)

mk4vrsix03 said:


> Those values are within spec.. Wait for light to come back and post LTFT.
> 
> What are your STFTs? Block 033. Read them at idle and 2500 rpm. What is happening?


The engine light came back on today.
Block 32 is 5.3% at idle and -6.6% Partial.
Block 33 is -0.4% lambda control and 1.48v O2 sensor at idle.
Turned on the engine and at 2500 rpms de values went up and down (from -6 to 1.2).

J.


----------



## doitor (Jan 27, 2014)

mk4vrsix03 said:


> Have u tried cleaning your mass air flow sensor? The DTC is saying ur car is running lean. Check for any vacuum leaks


Havent clean the MAF.
I took it out and its all enclosed. Whats the safest method to clean it? 
By the way, the new scan doesn't mention the MAF. Only that its running lean.
The other clear problem is with the door electronics. It seems like the door harness is acting up.
By the way mk4vrsix03, that's a lot for your help.


Wednesday,30,July,2014,20:09:38:62939
VCDS Version: 12.12.0.0
Data version: 20130910


VIN: WVWEV71K66W132167 License Plate: 
Mileage: 151180km-93938mi Repair Order: 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 1K (1K0)
Scan: 01 03 08 09 0F 15 16 17 19 1C 25 42 44 46 52 55 56

VIN: WVWEV71K66W132167 Mileage: 151180km/93938miles

00-Steering Angle Sensor -- Status: OK 0000
01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
0F-Digital Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
1C-Position Sensing -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: Malfunction 0010
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06F-907-115-AXX.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 115 B HW: 1K0 907 115 B
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0040 
Revision: --H14--- Serial number: VWZ7Z0F3343189
Coding: 0403010A18070160
Shop #: WSC 08123 444 84955
VCID: 2541171FEC14DD36C75-8070

1 Fault Found:
008583 - Bank 1; System too Lean at Idle 
P2187 - 004 - - Intermittent - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 10100100
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 151156 km
 Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 06:12:36

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 836 /min
Load: 23.9 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 66.0°C
Temperature: 45.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.097 V

Readiness: 0000 0100

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1K0-907-379-MK60-F.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AA HW: 1K0 907 379 AA
Component: ESP FRONT MK60 0102 
Revision: 00H13001 
Coding: 0021122
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 71E9334F685CC1966BD-8024

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 1K0-907-044.lbl
Part No: 1K0 907 044 BE
Component: ClimatronicPQ35 090 0808 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 6BD521274A702B46511-803E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-23-H.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 Q HW: 3C0 937 049 Q
Component: Bordnetz-SG H46 1501 
Revision: 00H46000 Serial number: 00000002330353
Coding: 078F8F214004150000140000001400000028770B5C0000
Shop #: WSC 27160 993 136669
VCID: 377DCD5746B85FA6659-8062

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K1 955 119 C Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer VW350 013 0402 
Coding: 00063445
Shop #: WSC 27160 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 0F: Digital Radio Labels: 8E0-035-593-SIR.lbl
Part No SW: 8E0 035 593 D HW: 8E0 035 593 D
Component: SDAR SIRIUS H03 0060 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: AUZ4Z7E5014133
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2A5BE423850AF24EEA7-807F

1 Fault Found:
02635 - Tuner Not Enabled/Activated 
000 - -
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 71
Mileage: 151126 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 18:39:52


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1K0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 909 605 P HW: 1K0 909 605 P
Component: 5L AIRBAG VW8R 032 7900 
Revision: 03032000 Serial number: 0038FD04BSXT 
Coding: 0013644
Shop #: WSC 01269 785 00200
VCID: 3979CB6F70AC49D693D-806C

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K0 959 339 D
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 006 0006

Subsystem 2 - Serial number: 6332MSME0D4B5835K

Subsystem 3 - Serial number: 6342MSME0D4D662BR

Subsystem 4 - Serial number: 6352QSME0923471FI

Subsystem 5 - Serial number: 6362QSME086C3C2DY

Subsystem 6 - Serial number: 63727SME0907045F0

Subsystem 7 - Serial number: 63827SME09071444X

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY8.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 AJ HW: 1K0 953 549 AJ
Component: J0527 034 0070 
Coding: 0002022
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 7AFB1463352A82CEDA7-802F

Subsystem 1 - Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: E0221 007 0050

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No: 1K6 920 972 E
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VDD 4312 
Coding: 0007203
Shop #: WSC 27170 993 119688
VCID: 3467FA5B57CEB4BE40B-8061

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530-V1.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 F HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: Gateway H10 0120 
Revision: H10 Serial number: 28001061201283
Coding: 7D0F03600F0000
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 2A5BE423850AF24EEA7-807F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: 1Kx-919-xxx-1C.lbl
Part No SW: 1K6 919 879 HW: 1K6 919 879 
Component: Kompass 001 0002 
Revision: 00001000 Serial number: 1225223T184702
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: FDF19F7FA40435F67F5-80A8

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No: 1K6 920 972 E
Component: IMMO VDD 4312 
Shop #: WSC 06402 145 00197
VCID: 3467FA5B57CEB4BE40B-8061

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 701 K
Component: Tuer-SG 024 2375 
Coding: 0001077
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 3663C05341B2A6AE7EF-8063

2 Faults Found:
01030 - Central Locking Key Switch; Driver Side; Lock 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
00928 - Locking Module for Central Locking; Front Driver Side (F220) 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K1 909 144 K
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.5 D06 1701 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 3365F94752C0B386591-8066

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1K0-959-433-MAX.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 AS HW: 1K0 959 433 AS
Component: 02 KSG PQ35 G2 010 0101 
Revision: 00010000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 939006885103281B0904058FB0080A0480A440
Shop #: WSC 00046 412 819200
VCID: 8109E38FD8FC51161BD-80D4

Subsystem 1 - Component: Sounder n.mounted 

Subsystem 2 - Component: NGS n.mounted 

Subsystem 3 - Component: IRUE n.mounted 

1 Fault Found:
01038 - Central Locking Thermal Protection 
000 - - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 4
Reset counter: 89
Mileage: 150894 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 18:48:23


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 702 K
Component: Tuer-SG 024 2375 
Coding: 0001077
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 377DCD5746B85FA6659-8062

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range  Labels: 1T0-907-357.lbl
Part No: 1T0 907 357 
Component: Dynamische LWR 0003 
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: F4E7BA5B974E74BE00B-80A1

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J503) Labels: 5M0-035-1xx-56.clb
Part No SW: 56D 035 190 A HW: 56D 035 190 A
Component: RCD510USBRVC 001 0003 
Revision: -----001 Serial number: VWZ4Z3N8098140
Coding: 0100042404000B
Shop #: WSC 00078 790 00199
VCID: 224B0C033D3A2A0EA27-8077

4 Faults Found:
01317 - Control Module in Instrument Cluster (J285) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 139
Mileage: 149561 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 09:25:42

01299 - Diagnostic Interface for Data Bus (J533) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 139
Mileage: 149561 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 09:25:42

02873 - Control Module for Back-Up Camera (J772) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 139
Mileage: 149561 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 09:32:35

00849 - S-contact at Ignition/Starter Switch (D) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 86
Mileage: 150866 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 20:03:59


End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## mk4vrsix03 (Mar 7, 2004)

not sure on the procedure on cleaning the MAF on the MkV but I'm sure you can google it. 

took this directly from Ross Tech Fuel Trim article: http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/Fuel_Trim_Info

"Here's a good sanity check for the status of your MAF. Do a full-throttle run all the way to redline in a single gear (second works fine). Group 002 usually shows air mass in g/s (in many modern ECU's, consult your Factory Repair Manual for the specific group for your particular vehicle). Your peak airflow should be roughly 0.80 times your horsepower if you are close to sea level. So, if you have a stock 150 hp 1.8T, expect around 120 g/s. If you see significantly less than that, you MAF may be on the way out. Also note that airflow will be markedly different at higher altitudes due to reduced ambient air pressure, especially with naturally aspirated engines that do not have forced induction to overcome that deficiency. This still works if you are chipped, but "race" programs may make more power through timing, rather than airflow."

Check that.


----------



## mk4vrsix03 (Mar 7, 2004)

Also check your Pressure Control Valve (PCV).


----------



## doitor (Jan 27, 2014)

mk4vrsix03 said:


> Also check your Pressure Control Valve (PCV).


 Im thinking this could be the problem.
A forum member ran my vin in elsa pro and it turns out my car has several campains not done yet.
The first one is 17D2 PCV Valve (Warranty ext until 120k miles) and the second one is 24W2 Intake Manifold Runner Control Motor (Warranty ext until 120k miles).
The car has around 95 k milles, so its within warranty.
The only "catch" is that I live in Mexico (right on the border with the US). I bought the car in the US and imported it into Mexico. The local dealeship (in Mexico) says that they wont do the work since its a US car, so now I have to take it to the dealer in Mission, Texas to see if they are willing to do the work.
The PCV service kit is $114.49 dollars in ECS tuning (http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Golf_V--2.0T/Engine/Emissions/ES8209/). If the US dealer wont do the work, Ill order it. no worries.
Thanks so much for your help.
Ill update the post once its done.

J.


----------



## mk4vrsix03 (Mar 7, 2004)

Keep us posted. Im sure this thread will help someone in the future. Good luck bud :thumbup:


----------



## stan067 (Feb 25, 2010)

Block 32 is 5.3% at idle and -6.6% Partial.

The fuel trims are good. You actually want + or- 5%. Get past + or – 10% is bad.

0 % is perfect but you can’t have perfection nobody can.

What is strange is the fuel trims are normal but you have a lean code. 
The code also tells you lean at idle. You also state that at start up your RPM’s go high.

This is also a conformation you have a lean condition at idle and start up but it goes away after a few sec. or min. And is normal after that based on the readings of 032.

I want you to start the car let rpm settle down to normal. With engine running try to remove the oil filler cap (where you add oil).
Is it sucked on tight and hard to remove with engine running?

Shut engine off and try to remove it. Does it come off normal with engine not running?

If it doesn’t come off and is sucked tight you need a PCV valve. The car has an internal Vac. leak inside the motor. When you start the car it has a big vac. leak inside motor as the as it suck all the air out of the engine you have high rpm. Once the whole inside of motor is sucked tight, no more air to suck. The RPM’s return to normal and fuel trims are good.

Do what I say and post back.

Good Luck


----------



## doitor (Jan 27, 2014)

stan067 said:


> Block 32 is 5.3% at idle and -6.6% Partial.
> 
> The fuel trims are good. You actually want + or- 5%. Get past + or – 10% is bad.
> 
> ...


Just did the test.
It is harder to remove the oil filler cap with the engine running for sure.
Also as soon as its off the iddle get very rough and gets back to normal when I put it back on.
Did the same test with the oil dipstick (dont know why, but I did. LOL). and the rough iddle starts as soon as i pull it out a little and get back to normal when I put it back.

J.


----------



## stan067 (Feb 25, 2010)

You need a PVC valve question is what motor you have. One has PCV part of valve cover other is a removable PVC and cheaper.
Plus being a Mexican car I maybe wrong.

But you now know what the problem is that's the hard part.

I do suggest you don't drive this way and get it fixed quickly. You are sucking the crankcase to a lot of vac. this will cause gaskets to start to leak.
If it is not fixed you damage the rear main oil seal. Bad new's as that means remove trans to stop a major oil leak.

Good Luck


----------



## doitor (Jan 27, 2014)

stan067 said:


> You need a PVC valve question is what motor you have. One has PCV part of valve cover other is a removable PVC and cheaper.
> Plus being a Mexican car I maybe wrong.
> 
> But you now know what the problem is that's the hard part.
> ...


Its the FSI (BPY) engine.
The car is American (German built) and I imported it to Mexico.
Im pretty close to the US. From my house to the VW dealeship it Mission, Texas it shouldnt take me more tan 30 minutes.
Either way, thanks a lot for the help.

J.


----------



## RichardSEL (Apr 5, 2010)

doitor said:


> Its the FSI (BPY) engine.
> The car is American (German built) and I imported it to Mexico.
> Im pretty close to the US. From my house to the VW dealeship it Mission, Texas it shouldnt take me more tan 30 minutes.
> Either way, thanks a lot for the help. J.


Stan's excellent post can be added to by checking for suction when you remove your dipstick at engine idle. Place your finger over the hole. Does it try to strongly suck your finger print off?

I had this. We don't have any extended warranty for PCV over here. There's four options: 
Remove PCV, clean ports on inlet particularly the gauze covered one. Squirt liberally with Servisol in the inlets, leave a couple of hours pour out gunk. Do that twice, then put in bath of white spirit overnight, pour out with more gunk. You should now hear the internal ball valve rattle freely. Replace and re-adapt in VCDS

Remove and replace with Block Off Plate such as from BSH. I don't understand this method as unsure where the gunk goes

Remove and replace with Catch Can such as from Forge Motorsports. The best option, coz it "catches" the gunk and water vapour the crankcase gasses and vent systems carrying instead of pumping them back into the inlet manifold causing that to gunk up instead

Replace PCV

Take care with hoses. At the PCV end the long one from crankcase was brittle and cracked. Can be fixed with rubber plumbing parts and Jubilee clips though. I was probably clumsy with the grab clip

Good luck!


... nobody expects the Spanish Inquisition


----------



## doitor (Jan 27, 2014)

Talked to a service rep. from the dealer in Texas. He told me that I need to get an appointment and bring the car. They charge $135 to make a diagnosis. If the problem is caused by any of the pieces covered in the extended warranty, I pay nothing. If its something else, I pay the $135 plus what ever is wrong with the car. He talked acout a valve carbón cleanup job thats most likely neededm which costs $270.
I have vacations starting next week, so Ill take the car and report back.

J.


----------



## [email protected]_Parts (Aug 3, 2014)

If the car needs to be decarbonized.

I would argue that it is a documented inherent problem that should be their responsibility under warranty if it effects emissions via an MIL.


----------



## doitor (Jan 27, 2014)

Mini rant.
Dropped the car at the VW Mission Texas dealership last tuesday because I was going on vacation to Dallas until Saturday. The service guy told me that he would call me as soon as he had a diagnosis. Two days later I email him and he replies that he has the diagnosis and quote, that he would call me later that day. Well, he didn't call.
Got back from vacations and called him several times only to get his voicemail.
Yesterday I emailed him again and the reply was that the same. That he had the diagnosis and that would call me later. Guess what? Im still waiting by the phone.
The car has now 7 days at the dealership and still don't know the diagnosis, quote or even if the car is still in one piece.
Im going later today or tomorrow to talk to this guy and get some answers.
End of rant.

J.


----------



## doitor (Jan 27, 2014)

Got a call from the service guy. He sayd that they did a bunch of work under warranty extension (pvc, intake runner motor) and that the engine light was back on. They now blame the vacuum pump for which they want over $600 to fix. If I dont pay that, he says that I hace to pay the $135 diagnosis fee, because the warranty stuff wasnt the problem.
Am I wrong or does this just sounds like bs to get my money?
Im still pissed about the awkfull customer service and I plan to have a talk with the manager tomorrow.



Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## RichardSEL (Apr 5, 2010)

What "vacuum pump"? 
They changed the PCV coz under the recall it was faulty. 
Otherwise they wouldn't have changed it. So you pay nothing IMO


----------



## doitor (Jan 27, 2014)

The vague explanation was that the pump is part of the brake system and that they are getting a vacuum leak code. Im not buying the story, so Im taking my vagcom and doing an autoscan right there. Im going to talk to the service manager that I know from the mexican dealership to get his advice because I wont get screwed out of a single dime from the US dealership. They should be ashamed just because of their incredibly bad customer service.



Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## doitor (Jan 27, 2014)

Picked up the car a couple of hours ago. Good news, no rough idle. Bad new, check engine light still on.
They changed under warranty:

IMRC Motor 06F-133-482-E
PCV Valve 06F-129-101-P
Gasket 06F-103-483-E
Clip N-907-399-01
Clip N-904-096-01
Tube 06F-103-215-B
Gasket 06F-145-757-F

It says they found code P2187 Vacuum Leak traced to internally leaking brake assist vacuum pup causing vacuum leak and oil leak.
I just did an autoscan and got basically the same original scan result.


Wednesday,20,August,2014,17:18:02:62939


VIN: WVWEV71K66W132167 License Plate: 
Mileage: 151410km-94081mi Repair Order: 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Chassis Type: 1K (1K0)
Scan: 01 03 08 09 0F 15 16 17 19 1C 25 42 44 46 52 55 56

VIN: WVWEV71K66W132167 Mileage: 151410km/94081miles

00-Steering Angle Sensor -- Status: OK 0000
01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
0F-Digital Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010
1C-Position Sensing -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: Malfunction 0010
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06F-907-115-AXX.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 115 B HW: 1K0 907 115 B
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0040 
Revision: --H14--- Serial number: VWZ7Z0F3343189
Coding: 0403010A18070160
Shop #: WSC 08123 444 84955
VCID: 2541171FEC14DD36C75-8070

1 Fault Found:
008583 - Bank 1; System too Lean at Idle 
P2187 - 004 - - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100100
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 255
 Mileage: 151199 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 06:06:29

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 834 /min
Load: 21.6 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 72.0°C
Temperature: 42.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1010.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.224 V

Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1K0-907-379-MK60-F.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AA HW: 1K0 907 379 AA
Component: ESP FRONT MK60 0102 
Revision: 00H13001 
Coding: 0021122
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 71E9334F685CC1966BD-8024

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 1K0-907-044.lbl
Part No: 1K0 907 044 BE
Component: ClimatronicPQ35 090 0808 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 6BD521274A702B46511-803E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-23-H.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 Q HW: 3C0 937 049 Q
Component: Bordnetz-SG H46 1501 
Revision: 00H46000 Serial number: 00000002330353
Coding: 078F8F214004150000140000001400000028770B5C0000
Shop #: WSC 27160 993 136669
VCID: 377DCD5746B85FA6659-8062

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K1 955 119 C Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer VW350 013 0402 
Coding: 00063445
Shop #: WSC 27160 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 0F: Digital Radio Labels: 8E0-035-593-SIR.lbl
Part No SW: 8E0 035 593 D HW: 8E0 035 593 D
Component: SDAR SIRIUS H03 0060 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: AUZ4Z7E5014133
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2A5BE423850AF24EEA7-807F

1 Fault Found:
02635 - Tuner Not Enabled/Activated 
000 - -
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 71
Mileage: 151126 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 18:39:52


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1K0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 909 605 P HW: 1K0 909 605 P
Component: 5L AIRBAG VW8R 032 7900 
Revision: 03032000 Serial number: 0038FD04BSXT 
Coding: 0013644
Shop #: WSC 01269 785 00200
VCID: 3979CB6F70AC49D693D-806C

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K0 959 339 D
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 006 0006

Subsystem 2 - Serial number: 6332MSME0D4B5835K

Subsystem 3 - Serial number: 6342MSME0D4D662BR

Subsystem 4 - Serial number: 6352QSME0923471FI

Subsystem 5 - Serial number: 6362QSME086C3C2DY

Subsystem 6 - Serial number: 63727SME0907045F0

Subsystem 7 - Serial number: 63827SME09071444X

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY8.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 AJ HW: 1K0 953 549 AJ
Component: J0527 034 0070 
Coding: 0002022
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 7AFB1463352A82CEDA7-802F

Subsystem 1 - Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: E0221 007 0050

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No: 1K6 920 972 E
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VDD 4312 
Coding: 0007203
Shop #: WSC 27170 993 119688
VCID: 3467FA5B57CEB4BE40B-8061

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530-V1.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 F HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: Gateway H10 0120 
Revision: H10 Serial number: 28001061201283
Coding: 7D0F03600F0000
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 2A5BE423850AF24EEA7-807F

1 Fault Found:
00484 - Vehicle Position Recognition Control Module (J603) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 254
Reset counter: 96
Mileage: 151245 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 06:27:46


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No: 1K6 920 972 E
Component: IMMO VDD 4312 
Shop #: WSC 06402 145 00197
VCID: 3467FA5B57CEB4BE40B-8061

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 701 K
Component: Tuer-SG 024 2375 
Coding: 0001077
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 3663C05341B2A6AE7EF-8063

1 Fault Found:
00928 - Locking Module for Central Locking; Front Driver Side (F220) 
008 - Implausible Signal

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K1 909 144 K
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.5 D06 1701 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 3365F94752C0B386591-8066

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1K0-959-433-MAX.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 AS HW: 1K0 959 433 AS
Component: 02 KSG PQ35 G2 010 0101 
Revision: 00010000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 939006885103281B0904058FB0080A0480A440
Shop #: WSC 00046 412 819200
VCID: 8109E38FD8FC51161BD-80D4

Subsystem 1 - Component: Sounder n.mounted 

Subsystem 2 - Component: NGS n.mounted 

Subsystem 3 - Component: IRUE n.mounted 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 702 K
Component: Tuer-SG 024 2375 
Coding: 0001077
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 377DCD5746B85FA6659-8062

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 1T0-907-357.lbl
Part No: 1T0 907 357 
Component: Dynamische LWR 0003 
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: F4E7BA5B974E74BE00B-80A1

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J503) Labels: 5M0-035-1xx-56.clb
Part No SW: 56D 035 190 A HW: 56D 035 190 A
Component: RCD510USBRVC 001 0003 
Revision: -----001 Serial number: VWZ4Z3N8098140
Coding: 0100042404000B
Shop #: WSC 00078 790 00199
VCID: 224B0C033D3A2A0EA27-8077

3 Faults Found:
01317 - Control Module in Instrument Cluster (J285) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 139
Mileage: 149561 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 09:25:42

01299 - Diagnostic Interface for Data Bus (J533) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 139
Mileage: 149561 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 09:25:42

02873 - Control Module for Back-Up Camera (J772) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 139
Mileage: 149561 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 09:32:35


End ---------------------------------------------------------------------

They quoted over $600 to get the vacuum pump fixed and get rid of the MIL.
Any thoughts?

J.


----------



## doitor (Jan 27, 2014)

The ECS tunning webpage says: If the electric vacuum pump has failed in your vehicle, you may experience a harder brake pedal than normal. This happens due to the vacuum pump not creating enough pressure to aide the brake servo in the braking process. Replace your faulty pump today and get your braking system back to factory specifications. They sell it for $319.
Found it on ebay for $129 (http://www.ebay.com/itm/VOLKSWAGEN-...Parts_Accessories&hash=item2a41b825bd&vxp=mtr)


J.


----------



## RichardSEL (Apr 5, 2010)

Your scan was 220km ago. Clear codes and see what comes back?


----------



## doitor (Jan 27, 2014)

Cleared the codes and this is what I got.

Thursday,21,August,2014,08:12:21:62939

VIN: WVWEV71K66W132167 License Plate: 
Mileage: 151420km-94088mi Repair Order: 


Chassis Type: 1K (1K0)
Scan: 01 03 08 09 0F 15 16 17 19 1C 25 42 44 46 52 55 56

VIN: WVWEV71K66W132167 Mileage: 151420km/94088miles

00-Steering Angle Sensor -- Status: OK 0000
01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
0F-Digital Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010
1C-Position Sensing -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06F-907-115-AXX.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 115 B HW: 1K0 907 115 B
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0040 
Revision: --H14--- Serial number: VWZ7Z0F3343189
Coding: 0403010A18070160
Shop #: WSC 08123 444 84955
VCID: 2541171FEC14DD36C75-8070

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0101

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 1K0-907-044.lbl
Part No: 1K0 907 044 BE
Component: ClimatronicPQ35 090 0808 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 6BD521274A702B46511-803E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-23-H.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 Q HW: 3C0 937 049 Q
Component: Bordnetz-SG H46 1501 
Revision: 00H46000 Serial number: 00000002330353
Coding: 078F8F214004150000140000001400000028770B5C0000
Shop #: WSC 27160 993 136669
VCID: 377DCD5746B85FA6659-8062

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K1 955 119 C Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer VW350 013 0402 
Coding: 00063445
Shop #: WSC 27160 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 0F: Digital Radio Labels: 8E0-035-593-SIR.lbl
Part No SW: 8E0 035 593 D HW: 8E0 035 593 D
Component: SDAR SIRIUS H03 0060 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: AUZ4Z7E5014133
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2A5BE423850AF24EEA7-807F

1 Fault Found:
02635 - Tuner Not Enabled/Activated 
000 - -
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 98
Mileage: 151423 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 08:07:06


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1K0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 909 605 P HW: 1K0 909 605 P
Component: 5L AIRBAG VW8R 032 7900 
Revision: 03032000 Serial number: 0038FD04BSXT 
Coding: 0013644
Shop #: WSC 01269 785 00200
VCID: 3979CB6F70AC49D693D-806C

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K0 959 339 D
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 006 0006

Subsystem 2 - Serial number: 6332MSME0D4B5835K

Subsystem 3 - Serial number: 6342MSME0D4D662BR

Subsystem 4 - Serial number: 6352QSME0923471FI

Subsystem 5 - Serial number: 6362QSME086C3C2DY

Subsystem 6 - Serial number: 63727SME0907045F0

Subsystem 7 - Serial number: 63827SME09071444X

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY8.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 AJ HW: 1K0 953 549 AJ
Component: J0527 034 0070 
Coding: 0002022
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 7AFB1463352A82CEDA7-802F

Subsystem 1 - Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: E0221 007 0050

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No: 1K6 920 972 E
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VDD 4312 
Coding: 0007203
Shop #: WSC 27170 993 119688
VCID: 3467FA5B57CEB4BE40B-8061

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530-V1.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 F HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: Gateway H10 0120 
Revision: H10 Serial number: 28001061201283
Coding: 7D0F03600F0000
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 2A5BE423850AF24EEA7-807F

1 Fault Found:
00484 - Vehicle Position Recognition Control Module (J603) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 98
Mileage: 151423 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 08:07:09


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No: 1K6 920 972 E
Component: IMMO VDD 4312 
Shop #: WSC 06402 145 00197
VCID: 3467FA5B57CEB4BE40B-8061

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 701 K
Component: Tuer-SG 024 2375 
Coding: 0001077
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 3663C05341B2A6AE7EF-8063

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K1 909 144 K
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.5 D06 1701 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 3365F94752C0B386591-8066

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1K0-959-433-MAX.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 AS HW: 1K0 959 433 AS
Component: 02 KSG PQ35 G2 010 0101 
Revision: 00010000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 939006885103281B0904058FB0080A0480A440
Shop #: WSC 00046 412 819200
VCID: 8109E38FD8FC51161BD-80D4

Subsystem 1 - Component: Sounder n.mounted 

Subsystem 2 - Component: NGS n.mounted 

Subsystem 3 - Component: IRUE n.mounted 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass.
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 1T0-907-357.lbl
Part No: 1T0 907 357 
Component: Dynamische LWR 0003 
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: F4E7BA5B974E74BE00B-80A1

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J503) Labels: 5M0-035-1xx-56.clb
Part No SW: 56D 035 190 A HW: 56D 035 190 A
Component: RCD510USBRVC 001 0003 
Revision: -----001 Serial number: VWZ4Z3N8098140
Coding: 0100042404000B
Shop #: WSC 00078 790 00199
VCID: 224B0C033D3A2A0EA27-8077

2 Faults Found:
01317 - Control Module in Instrument Cluster (J285) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 98
Mileage: 151423 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 08:07:04

01299 - Diagnostic Interface for Data Bus (J533) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 98
Mileage: 151423 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 08:07:04


End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## RichardSEL (Apr 5, 2010)

I would be questioning why the difference between the last scan you did before handing car over to service dept. And the scan you've just done. 

Are you getting the hard pedal symptom referred to? Concerned you're not even getting comms now with the ABS control module...

(Last time I went to dealer for some recall work (coils are under a free recall over here for the tFSI 2.0L) I scanned with VCDS while on the service dept's forecourt -- no faults. After I'd collected, a WOT fault had "occured" giving me a CEL. This also showed up on overrun. Back to the dealer who changed my (own supplied) plugs for free as well as fixing everything, as well as showroom clean and valet, as well as courtesy car, sir!
Had I not done my scans and shown them to service manager I would've been lost)


----------



## doitor (Jan 27, 2014)

I was so focused on the engine stuff that didn't notice the abs ecm.
Did another auto scan and the abs shows no faults. I also got direct into the abs module and it is working just fine. Also hard braked and the abs kicked in. So Im not worried about that.
The car does feel better that before. Theres no more rough idle and no engine light.
Ill keep driving and scanning the car to see if the light comes back on.
Its been a love/hate relationship with the car for the past 8 months of ownership. 
I love the way it drives and looks, but so far Ive spent way too much money to the point that it would have been cheaper to finance a new car.
Ive been thinking about selling it and buying a MK7 golf, but every time I drive it, I fall back in love with it. lol.

J.


----------



## stan067 (Feb 25, 2010)

What happen now if you try to remove the oil filler cap?
That's why it runs better.

Don't be surprised there is more then one problem. This is very common. Just be happy you got a few things fixed and it runs better.
The PVC left unchecked cause your internal gaskets to fail and cause oil leaks. Very common one is the rear main oil seal, then you have to remove the trans to fix it. So it all depends on how you look at it....

I say it runs better and isn't going to cause more damage, that's a good thing. You also know what it needs a vac. pump to make it real good.
Now work on getting a pump and getting it changed as soon as you can. 

And don't be shocked if something else pop's up. Way better then that car payment for a new one every month.

Fix the pump and consider it a car payment two or three times a year instead of every month.

Good Luck


----------



## doitor (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks for your input, Stan and you are totally right.
Took the engine cover off to see the work they did and heres the new pcv parts.
They put around $283 in parts plus labor all covered by the extended warranty.










Heres a pic of what I think is the vacuum pump and it does have a very small oil leak at the bottom.










J.


----------



## doitor (Jan 27, 2014)

After a week with no light, it came back on today after normal driving when it was pretty hot outside.
Ive been Reading a bit about vacuum pumps and they do a lot more tan just help the brakes and can cause a lot of weird problems.
So Im ordering one and installing it myself.
Ill update when its all done.

J.


----------



## stan067 (Feb 25, 2010)

What are the exact codes when light comes on now and fuel trims again measuring block 032 ( before you clear codes)

Want a scan right after light comes on,after the PVC and it running better. And Fuel trims 032


Basically start over after the dealer repairs. last scan had no codes.

Good Luck


----------



## doitor (Jan 27, 2014)

Ill post the full auto scan later today, but I get the same (008583 - Bank 1; System too Lean at Idle P2187 - 004 - - MIL ON).
My average drive is pretty short. I live really close to work, so after one week of short drives I had no CEL.
But Ive noticed that the light comes on after Ive been driving for an extended period of time (over 30 mins). 
The last time I drove to the VW dealer to order some parts and thats when the light came on.
The assistant from the US dealer mentioned that they got the CEL after the test drive and that it was caused by the leak in the vacuum pump after it got hot.

J.


----------



## stan067 (Feb 25, 2010)

Next time the light comes on give the codes and the fuel trims from 032 before you clear codes. No need for a full auto scan.
Good luck


----------



## [email protected]_Parts (Aug 3, 2014)

You could always isolate the line with a crimp and use a stiff brake pedal to verify.


----------



## stan067 (Feb 25, 2010)

Don't know the motor or mechanical vac pump that well Jack.
Can you just plug it and see fuel trims go to normal for testing?
Of course you'd have a hard brake I assume.
Good Luck


----------



## [email protected]_Parts (Aug 3, 2014)

Correct............Stan Lee Marvel Comics.

Always isolate.........Hey man have a nice holiday by the way.........and everyone else.


----------



## doitor (Jan 27, 2014)

Light just came on. Block 32 says 5.3 at iddle and -7.8 partial.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## doitor (Jan 27, 2014)

Code is the same. P2187 004.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## stan067 (Feb 25, 2010)

Do as Jack said and crimp the vac pump hose. Drive this way if you can for a few days. You will have a hard brake but it will still stop.
Try it and see if you can do it safely. You want the fuel trims in 032 to be + or - 5% or lower. 0 is perfect.
If fuel trims stay below 5% then you know it's the pump leaking.
This is testing it. Sure would hate to buy one and find out it is something else leaking.
You could have a small leak anywhere, just because the dealer said pump isn't 100%

Jack,
If this is a mechanical vac. pump for brake booster and a separate system how does it affect fuel trims? Never really had to look at one yet.
I will the next time I see one in the shop. What is known to leak a gasket or the pump itself.

And correct me if I am wrong because I am flying blind here.

Going away for a few day's got to take wife to Aerosmith concert in N.J.

Good Luck


----------



## [email protected]_Parts (Aug 3, 2014)

A leak is a leak...........if the pump is the leak.... and it has been isolated, then the DTC should not come back and trims should stabilize.
If it continues to have a DTC, then the car has other leaks and it is most likely not the pump.

I would take a mighty vac and reverse pull a vacuum on the pump to see if it will hold a seal.............
Then I would test all line with the vac isolating each zone one by one.

Far superior to smoke and you can see noids switch and seal and smoke you cant when inside a line............!


----------



## doitor (Jan 27, 2014)

The US dealer said they isolatrd the problem to the vacuum pump. I already ordered one that should arrive this weekend. I will report back as soon as I change it. The CEL keeps coming back every 2 to 3 days after I erase it.

J.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]_Parts (Aug 3, 2014)

Nice to know history repeats itself...............


----------



## doitor (Jan 27, 2014)

Why do you say that? 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]_Parts (Aug 3, 2014)

Put your pump in.............:heart:


----------



## doitor (Jan 27, 2014)

Installed the new pump yesterday at home. It took me 20 minutes with some basic tools. 
Ordered the part from ebay for $129. It sure beats the $600 plus tax the dealer asked for parts and labor.

New vs old










Old










New










Old gasket










New gasket, The new part is revision H.










Opening old one






























Heres the old pump removed. You can see the 3 screw holes that hold it in place and part of the crankcase that powers the pump. 










The install was pretty straigh forward. Took the engine cover out, took the battery out for extra clearance, unplug vacuum hose, unscrew 3 T30 screws, pump comes out. Install is the reverse order.
The car does feel different with the new pump. The brakes are a lot softer and the rough iddle is gone.
Im no mechanic, but if I had to guess the bad pcv managed to mess the gasket when increasing the cranckcase vacuum, causing a small oil and vacuum leak.
Ill drive the car for a couple of days to see if the light comes on and report back.

J.


----------



## stan067 (Feb 25, 2010)

Not busting your balls, but I am no fan of ebay parts.
So what was leaking the gasket? Or the pump itself?
Post the results after a few day's with 032 fuel trims before you clear any codes.
Good Luck


----------



## doitor (Jan 27, 2014)

The pump had the leak.
The pump has 2 gaskets. The one that seals between the pump and the engine block and the one that seals the pump cover. The second one had the leak.
Ill report back in a couple of days with fuel trims and scan.

J.


----------



## stan067 (Feb 25, 2010)

So basically it just needed an o ring gasket? I wouldn't throw the old pump away!
If the ebay pump fails in the future try changing the o ring and keep original pump.
Good Luck


----------



## [email protected]_Parts (Aug 3, 2014)

I would of much rather put a mighty vac on it verified it.......... then replaced O-rings or shimmed existing o-rings with seal lube paste, to get sealed verse spending any money on a new/used pump...............:facepalm:

You saved but could have saved more..............


----------



## doitor (Jan 27, 2014)

Just to report that its been a week and still no CEL.
The car has been running fine. 
Biggest improvement has been the softer brake pedal.
This is the first time since I own the car (December 2013), that its been over a week with no CEL.

J.


----------



## [email protected]_Parts (Aug 3, 2014)

Yay!

Still think you should of done the aforementioned:heart:...............


----------



## doitor (Jan 27, 2014)

I was just about to call you a party pooper, when the CEL came back on early today on my way to work.
Ill run a scan later today and report back.

J.


----------



## [email protected]_Parts (Aug 3, 2014)

LOL  

Really I was happy for you, wasn't trying to poop on the party.

Now its time to isolate aforementioned............and maybe some Ammodium AD

Mighty Vac time.................


----------



## doitor (Jan 27, 2014)

Well, it turns out that after a pretty long time of intermitent CEL bs, several visits to different dealers and a bunch of parts later, the cause of the problem was a simple hose.




























This hose goes from the brake booster into the engine and it was cracked on both ends. According to my limited mechanical knowledge, the cracks let additional air into the engine that wasnt measured by the MAF, which cause the engine to add more fuel to compensate and once it exceded 20%, the CEL came on.
The end that was "easy" to see, had been covered with electrical tape, so I could see that it was craked. The other end was hidden and pretty hard to reach.
I ordered the part from my local dealer and after a lot of cursing, I managed to change it.
So far, no more rough iddle or weird noises.
Thanks for all your help and see you guys on the next leak. lol.

J.


----------



## stan067 (Feb 25, 2010)

Reading the fuel trims in block 032 before clearing codes. Would have showed that it had a major vac. leak.
Finding the leak is the hard part. Glad you located it!

Now with out being a party pooper...

Drive the car a few days and read block 032 if the fuel trims stay between -5% & +5% it's perfect no more leaks elsewhere.
Just hope they stay below 10% you'll be okay. 5% is perfect but you can't always get perfect the car is old...

Every time you plug your VCDS in before clearing codes check the fuel trims. Always a good idea to know they are good.

Good Luck


----------



## doitor (Jan 27, 2014)

Update report:
Its been 3 weeks since I changed the hose. So far no CEL and fuel trims on block 32 have been between normal limits.
The biggest difference so far was fuel consumption. Ive owned the car for a bit over a year now and been keeping track of the fuel consumption with an App since the first time I filled it up.
Before the hose change, the car averaged 17.9 mpg going as low as 15.5 one time. That for a full tank.
After the hose change, I got 21.87 mpg on the first full tank. Thats on stop and go traffic and very little highway driving.
So far, so good.

J.


----------



## RichardSEL (Apr 5, 2010)

You ended up doing the work that should've been finished off by dealer IMO. But the hair loss trying to get the final faults cleared out of the dealer might not have been worth it! 

I've just looked thru my papers and I'm sure early on in my ownership of my '06MY tFSI 2.0L (BWA engine over here but otherwise identical) that there was a "brake pipe" recall. But can't find it's mention now. Will have a look again later. Not saying it's the same pipe you changed but...

Do a re-adaption in VCDS now you've changed these mixture-affecting components. 

I just give a quick squirt up the MAF with Servisol (non-oil containing switch cleaner) occasionally. RadioShack's probably got an equivalent non-oil cleaner. But London/SE England's not a dusty environment


----------



## GOgnjano (Feb 25, 2015)

Sorry to bring up an old thread, but I have a 2010 Jetta Wolfsburg with about 80K and I have the same CEL with DTC P2187.

I was wondering if you have noticed a rather large oil leak at the rear main seal. 

I am planning to replace the PCV valve soon, hoping I don't have to pay $1100 for a replacement rear main seal from the dealer.


Thanks for the thread and any further info!


----------



## doitor (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi, GOgnjano.
So far, no leaks.
The PCV was changed for free at the dealership. Theres an extended warranty on that and other parts. 
You might want to take a trip to your local dealer to ask about that with your VIN.

J.


----------

